# How long do you guarenteen you bids before they sign



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am putting together a few bids, how long do you guys guarantee you proposals for after you submit them


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Typically 7 days, but wont turn them away if they call back later. I may charge more, but not turn them away,


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Proposal is valid for thirty days. But wont turn them away, unless something unforseen has happened in that time.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

We don't put time limits on our proposals. Submitted pricing is good for the season.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, i put 15 days after date given, I just want to fill spots as soon as possible,


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on the time of year. Typically 30 days unless they call in October or later... Then I shorten it up...


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

you think I screwed up by putting 15 days


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

30 days. I will most likely honor price if I have a position on my schedule for them.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

60 days,or until november 1st, then i will accept, only they get a freeze on the service for 2 weeks - in otherwords don't fax me a contract the night of a storm and expect to get service. i reserve the right to withold service for 2 weeks while i arrange routes arrange for subs/ sidewalk crews,


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeh but do you think I screwed myself by saying 15 days


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

fireboy6413;798456 said:


> yeh but do you think I screwed myself by saying 15 days


Not necessarily, really depends on the expectations of the customer. Too late now, don't sweat it, what's done is done. All you're saying is that you'll only guarantee the price to that date, not that you absolutely won't honor it after that date. Not a big deal. I usually honor them anyway as long as I still have room in the routes...


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I always honor my bids for the season. That is unless they call in the middle of season during a major storm, then the price goes up! payup

Bossman


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Time is an important part of negotiation. You want to make people make a decision. Don't ever put "no time limit". Then they own you, they have the power and you don't.

You might honor the price, you might not 60 days later, but I think you should say "well, I'll have to rebid it, prices have changed" 

It's the same reason when you buy a car, they don't want you to leave the lot, make the decision now.

I use 30 days, but 15 doesn't seem unreasonable (although for a big company it may be). That way you can call them at 14 days "hi, I haven't heard from you, do you have any questions, etc. balh blah blah, gives you a reason to call them.

BTW, for snow mine is 30 days or the first snow. No bids are valid after the first snow. C'mon, it's months away, there's no reason for them to wait, it just means they didn't find anyone else and they want to use you now.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeh thats why I figured 15 days, if they want to be a shopper, then look else where. yeh ill always take them even if its 90 days from now, but I would rather fillup now then wait.


----------

